# Brad Pitt has slight negative canthal tilt



## RichmondBread (Feb 15, 2020)

Brad Pitt has a slight negative canthal tilt I have noticed. And it seems if it is negative slight, it builds more "trustworthy" face. When canthal tilt is positive, it creates criminal looking face. The negative canthal tilt must only be slight though. If it's too far it will look droopy. However, slight negative gives a "puppy dog" look.

Example.
Positive canthal tilt negative criminal face: ( Of course, he's Negro, so that adds to the criminality)







Brad Pitt slight negative canthal tilt








High Trust Face:

Cam Gigaganet also has high trust face due to neg tilt


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 15, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> he's Negro, so that adds to the criminality


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 15, 2020)

JFL^^


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 15, 2020)

Autism.


----------



## Peachy (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 15, 2020)

My face is insanely low trust 

basically Richard Ramirez with no bones


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Feb 15, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> My face is insanely low trust
> 
> basically Richard Ramirez with no bones


cope ur not richard and will never be him


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 15, 2020)

Its over Brad Pitt. Only seamaxing from now on


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 15, 2020)

ChoSeungHui said:


> cope ur not richard and will never be him


Do you not read the “no bones” part, defeats the whole purpose and yes that’s what I look like


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Feb 15, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Do you not read the “no bones” part, defeats the whole purpose and yes that’s what I look like


post pics NIGGA


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 15, 2020)

ChoSeungHui said:


> post pics NIGGA


Why would I dox myself

imagine an uglier Ramirez without bones


----------



## Achathin (Feb 15, 2020)

Be quiet, you fat pig. Nobody asked for your pissweak opinion.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Feb 15, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> imagine an uglier Ramirez without bones


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 15, 2020)

ChoSeungHui said:


>


No Im much better looking and leaner and less ethnik 

like i said I look low trust

Eyebrows low and Positive tilt

narrow hunter eyed

like a twink but scary looking Richard Ramirez


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 15, 2020)

U fucking idiot shut the fuck up u dont know what u are talking about Pitt has PCT U FUCKING RETARD


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 16, 2020)

An oldcel yet you’re so retarded and ignorant. You’re a failure, man.


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 16, 2020)

He doent have negative canthal tilt.

He has negative hooding but his canthal tilt is positive

Surprised no one addressed that before me


----------



## RichmondBread (Feb 16, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> U fucking idiot shut the fuck up u dont know what u are talking about Pitt has PCT U FUCKING RETARD
> 
> 
> View attachment 269355



His eye corners descend. That picture proves it
Also Brad Pitt rates a 9/10 in facial symmetry according to science. Yet he isn't as good looking as David Gandy, who's probably a notch lower. Why is this ? Well hair color can affect it. But face wise , Gandy is more classic handsome. Pitt is not.


----------

